#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Knie Spiegelung Pro? Kontra? >

## Summer28

Hallo ihr lieben, 
bin neu hier . Und ein bißchen Ratlos und hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht ein bißchen mit gutem Rat zur Seite stehen könnt.
Bin vor 2 Wochen im urlaub aufs Knie gefallen, wo so wie man jetzt weiß meine Kniescheibe rausgesprungen ist und wieder reingesprungen ist.
Mein Knie ist sofort Monströs angeschwollen, hatte auch die ersten 20 minuten schlimme schmerzen und stand auch wohl leicht neben mir.
Da es Nachts war , und ich im Urlaub war hab ich mich erst mal schlafen gelegt und gekühlt und gewartet was der nächste morgen bringt.
Am nächsten morgen konnte ich kaum auftreten und es tat ordentlich weh wenn ich es belasten wollte so im Ruhe zustand kaum.
Bin dann doch ins Krankenhaus und die haben geröngt und keine Frakturen festgestellt.
Hier Zuhause habe ich vor 2 Tagen ein MRT gehabt.
Gestern war ich dann bei meinem Behandelnen Chirurgen,und er fragte mich erst mal ob ich scharf auf eine Kniespiegelung wäre weil wenn ich die unbedingt wollte könnte man die machen. Ich meinte erst wenn es nicht sein muß dann nicht.
Und wollte wissen was ich denn habe.Er meinte (also ich kenn mich da nicht so aus aber) das band was über die Kniescheibe Läuft wäre angerissen und ich hätte halt durch den Sturz li. u. re bereits leichten Knorpelschaden.
Dann wollte er mein Knie erst Punktieren weil nach 2 WOchen ist es immer noch angeschwollen , zwar nicht mehr soo stark aber man sieht es noch deutlich.Und kann es noch nicht mal zu 15 ° beugen.
Bin jetzt total verunsichert weil er auch noch was davon erzählte das sein op plan jetzt so voll wäre.
Sollte ich mir eine Zweite Meinung einholen??
Bekomme jetzt erstmal 6 x Krankengymnastik und eine GenuTrain schiene
Oder sollte ich es erst mal Konservativ ausprobieren??
Bitte helft mir weiß echt nicht weiter soll in einer woche wieder arbeiten 
und kann das Knie nicht mal beugen. Und ich bin bei der arbeit nur am laufen
GLG danke schon mal Nadine

----------


## Sterni

Hi, 
konservative und operative Behandlungen haben beide ihre Vor und Nachteile. Konservativ hat den Vorteil das du schneller wieder auf die Welt losgelassen wirst, dich allerdings länger vom Sport fernhalten musst und das das Gelenk im Urzustand belassen wird, Nachteil allerdings ist das du falls mehr an deinem Knie sein sollte den Schaden vergrößern kannst wenn du es nicht schaffen solltest eine gute Muskulatur aufzubauen. Was meist nur Profisportler gut können. 
Operativ hat den Vorteil das man alle Schäden aufdecken kann und soweit möglich beheben so das deine Sportfähigkeit in kurzer Zeit wieder hergestellt werden kann. Nachteil währe nur je nach Veranlagung das man eventuell Schmerzen haben kann nach der Op und das man sich eine Infektion zuziehen kann.Aber das ist sehr selten. 
In deinem Fall wo der Arzt eine Op Indikation sieht würde ich dir raten in jedem Fall eine zweite Meinung einzuholen und dich gut Beraten zu lassen.  
Ich selber bin im letzten Jahr bei meiner Knieverletzung Konservativ und  später auch Operativ Behandelt worden und muss nun sagen ich wünschte die Chirurgen hätten früher ins Gelenk geschaut dann wäre mir viel erspart geblieben. 
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## dreamchaser

Der Standard ist in deinem Falle schon, eine Kniespiegelung zu machen, denn nur so kann man den Knorpelschaden im Inneren genau beurteilen und ggf. auch behandeln. Der bleibende Erguß ist ein Zeichen, dass eben nicht alls ok ist und man etwas tun muss. Wenn man das Kniegelenk zu lange schon, dann tut das dem Gelenk nicht gut, sondern es steift eher ein.
Eine Kniespiegelung auf jeden Fall, ja. Wo du die machen lässt, das ist deine SAche.Wenn dir der Arzt nicht ganz geheuer ist, frag doch mal woanders nach, wie oft die das machen etc. und such dir aus, wo es gemacht wird. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit das ambulant zu machen in Vollnarkose - in Teilnarkose (Rückenmarksnarkose) weiss ich nicht, ob es ambulant geht.

----------


## Summer28

Hallo 
Ich danke euch schon mal herzlich,mir ist die ganze sache auch nicht so sicher mit der konservativen Methode. WEil wie gesagt mein Knie immer noch fast bewegungsunfähig ist
und es sind schon 2 Wochen vergangen. Und immer noch ist ne Menge Flüssigkeit unterm Knie. Habe mir jetzt vorgenommen mir am Montag meine MRT Bilder zuholen und mich bei einem anderen Chirurgen vorzustellen. Der auch aufs Knie Spezialiesiert ist. Hätte es vielleicht viel früher machen sollen. Aber der andere Arzt liegt halt hier am Ort, und da ich im Moment halt nicht Mobil bin habe ich mir Gedacht Chirurg ist Chirurg.
Darf jetzt nur nicht so viel Zeit verlieren da meine Chefin jetzt schon ziemlich sauer ist weil ich dann insgesamt mit Urlaub schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr in der Praxis war. Davon 3 Wochen dann eine A.u hatte. Schauen wir mal was wird , werde mich auf jedenfall noch mal melden was der andere Arzt gesagt hat.
Aber vielen , vielen Dank bin nämlich schon total verunsichert gewesen.Und ihr habt mir echt in meiner Entscheidung geholfen.
LG Nadine

----------

